# Chartered Financial Analyst CFA



## surfingman (29 October 2008)

I going to sign up for a CFA level 1 in the coming weeks and I am wanting to know if anyone has done their CFA?

If so can you please let me know what you thought of the program, how you found the learning aspect of it. How many hours (approximation) were spent on the level 1 study, from what i understand its a very hard program.

Did it help you with your job or help gain a better job?


----------



## mb1 (31 October 2008)

Hi. I signed up in june this year to sit the june exam in 2009. Yes there is a lot of work to cover. Approximately i study 3-4hrs a night on the weekdays, then probably 10hrs over the weekend maybe more. If youve done a commerce or economics degree, then that would also be helpful. 

However if you have a genuine interest in the topics covered then the pain shouldnt be all that great a deal. Just learn it and enjoy.


----------



## benwex (31 October 2008)

surfingman said:


> I going to sign up for a CFA level 1 in the coming weeks and I am wanting to know if anyone has done their CFA?
> 
> If so can you please let me know what you thought of the program, how you found the learning aspect of it. How many hours (approximation) were spent on the level 1 study, from what i understand its a very hard program.
> 
> Did it help you with your job or help gain a better job?




I passed Level 1 and will probably do Level 2 in June. My advice is to get the schweser notes on ebay, dont even bother getting the Curriculum books as they have way to much info and it will fry you..

Go through the schweser notes and summaries, then do practice papers till your sick..

Its alot of work but if you enjoy the subject then its not so bad. I spent 4 months maybe 20 hours a week??

As for work it is a great qualification. It will give you the opportunity to work in equity research, portfolio mangement and other more market orientated roles.

But its starting to become very common and people who do their undergraduate in finance are also doing the CFa at the same time cause there is alot of common material.

good luck

Benwex


----------



## benwex (31 October 2008)

I have an engineering degree, if youve done economics or commerce at UNI that will help alot.

Level 1 covers a great deal of material. Its not so much hard but just alot of knowledge to digest.

So many formulas!!!

I had to stop my vices for months but made up for it after thats for sure.

benwex


----------

